# Choosing a new embroidery machine - ZSK, Barudan or Tajima?



## syringaboutique (Sep 20, 2015)

I'm trying to figure out which machine is the best to buy as my next embroidery machine. I'd love feedback on the ZSK, Barudan and Tajimas. Please and thanks!


----------



## embrbeginner (Apr 29, 2016)

All 3 of them are great machines. Barudan is the cheapest, while ZSK is the most expensive. What is your business type Because Tajim and Zsk are more versatile than barudan


----------



## syringaboutique (Sep 20, 2015)

I do tons of hats and business logos. I don't do much large format at all, if any.


----------



## printsfordays (Oct 6, 2017)

At the ISS show in atlantic city it went in the opposite order. Tajima was the most expensive, followed by barudan and then ZSK.


----------



## embrbeginner (Apr 29, 2016)

Zsk told me like 20 grand for the machine. Idk about tajima, however Barudan sells it 1 head for like 15grand

Since you are doing business, I would recommend Zsk and Tajima more than Barudan
Why
https://hooptechproducts.com/pocket-clamps/

This should be useful for business and also Zsk and Tajima have a smaller tubular arm, so you have more space to monogram.


----------



## syringaboutique (Sep 20, 2015)

I think it's going to be the ZSK. They offer free training and the shipping is cheaper. My finance company referred to them as the Cadillac of embroidery machines. They'll also do a 2 day set up with you for no additional cost and their tech service has PST times unlike some others. I think they include the cap frame in the purchase, but I'll have to double check.

I've gotten feedback that since ZSK is a German made product that their parts can be hard to locate. Is this true?


----------



## KelceyW (Dec 1, 2016)

We love our Barudan's (1-single head, 3-six head) and they have been running smoothly for years. Like you we do a lot of hats and smaller logo's mostly as left chest placement or sleeve. We have one 6 head permanently set up for hats and the other two for garments.


----------



## naldopr (Feb 11, 2016)

All 3 a great but Barudan have the highest resale value in the market plus they are the best when it comes to hats and small letters reason why Richardson and other hat decorators choose barudan . Zsk is a great brand to but they lack on technicians and as far tajima they are assemble in china. 

Be realistic on your needs if hats are your 80% of your daily work go with barudan.


----------



## printsfordays (Oct 6, 2017)

Be wary of ZSKs shipping policy if you don't have a loading dock...


----------



## Muldo (Oct 18, 2017)

syringaboutique said:


> My finance company referred to them as the Cadillac of embroidery machines.


They may be right, they may not. I would take the recommendation from the finance company with huge grains of salt. They are not interested in what you're purchasing, they're interested in how much interest you're paying them.


----------



## Yader Gutierrez (Dec 15, 2019)

naldopr said:


> All 3 a great but Barudan have the highest resale value in the market plus they are the best when it comes to hats and small letters reason why Richardson and other hat decorators choose barudan . Zsk is a great brand to but they lack on technicians and as far tajima they are assemble in china.
> 
> Be realistic on your needs if hats are your 80% of your daily work go with barudan.


ZSK EMBROIDERY ARE DEVELOPED AND MANUFACTURED 100% IN GERMANY.
https://www.google.com/maps/place/Z...c38617857175d7be!8m2!3d51.3600233!4d6.6165754


----------



## Turtleprinter (Nov 29, 2018)

We have only used ZSK and love it


----------



## benneteZ (Dec 27, 2019)

Tajimas does pretty qualified things.


----------



## digidana (Jun 20, 2016)

all 3 are great. if you're looking for a quality machine, you're on the right track. i would put weight on service after the sale to make the decision. if i was in your spot, i'd probably get the barudan. second choice would be tajima. not that zsk isn't a great machine, but just from my experience as a digitizer, there aren't as many out there.


----------



## SawSewInc (Feb 3, 2020)

We love Tajima


----------



## Ken80634 (Jun 25, 2018)

Tajimas have always served me best. No major problems in nearly twenty years. Do your maintenance.


----------



## davidjhn127 (Oct 15, 2019)

Go for Tajima TMAR-V1512C. It is a high volume of 15 needle embroidery machine. It has a maximum speed of 1000 stitches per minute


----------



## rpaul (Dec 8, 2013)

Last time I was at Richardson, They had all Tajimas. Maybe 10 years ago. We have a TMAR-K 6h15n. Not for beginners. Get a multi head machine if you are trying to make money at this.Depending where you are located, Support may not be good for each brand.


----------



## Bryce77 (Oct 10, 2016)

if you are into the hat business go barudan or tajima
I was considering zsk but I know 2 folks in the state that sold their new less than a year multihead racers and went with barudan.

we run barudan multiheads and they run hats smoothly


----------



## billnewhook (Mar 8, 2020)

We've been in the embroidery business for almost 6 years now. We have run a 1-Head and a 4-Head Barudan from day one, both older machines manufactured around 2000-2002. Both are operated daily and have had no issues. We do caps, left chest shirts right up to full backs on jackets. Love both machines.


We recently purchased (2) tajimas through a business acquisition, a 2-Head and a 6-Head short. Both also built around 2000, very well maintained and have completed a lot of work over the last 20 years. These will be joining our barudans in our daily production setup.


Have seen the ZSK at tradeshows only. Personally, I would lean on the Barudan or Tajima, however if I was down to a 3rd choice I would go with ZSK. Other systems we have seen a tradeshows just seem cheap and leave an impression they wont hold up to the jobs we throw at it.


----------



## Ol Dad (Jan 12, 2008)

We have both Barudan and ZSK. Both machines do beautiful work. Our oldest is a Barudan Bent ZQ(almost 20 now) and it is quieter and more less prone to break down. We also recently acquired anew Barudan Elite from a business auction and besides the smaller machine it is also a workhorse. Look for technicians that are close for those times when you need someone to work on your machine. Purchase is easy, maintenance is forever!


----------



## fagade33 (Jun 1, 2020)

You should take care before choosing the embroidery or sewing machine. Some websites like this https://machinescraft.com/best-heavy-duty-sewing-machine/ review the sewing machine[/URL] available on the online market.


----------



## crwhite32 (May 15, 2020)

syringaboutique said:


> I'm trying to figure out which machine is the best to buy as my next embroidery machine. I'd love feedback on the ZSK, Barudan and Tajimas. Please and thanks!


I love my Tajima but don't llike having to use floppy disk with it.


----------

